# Help me choose between these 2 jeans!



## xxManBeaterxx (Jan 24, 2009)

Ok so right now i'm FAT im 4  months pregnant but i look like im about 6 months 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 so these jeans are definately not for me.  My cousins birthday is on feb 14 and i want to buy her a pair of jeans and boots 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 but i cant decide >.> if it helps any shes going to be 24 

Jeans #1









Jeans #2 too flashy? this one is way cheaper than the other pair >.<


----------



## airplane_girl (Jan 24, 2009)

I like jeans #2. Horray for them being cheaper!


----------



## makeba (Jan 24, 2009)

#2 r nice


----------



## .Ice (Jan 24, 2009)

#2 is hawt!


----------



## brokenxbeauty (Jan 24, 2009)

I like #2!


----------



## iadoremac (Jan 24, 2009)

jeans 1


----------



## mafalda (Jan 24, 2009)

#2. Great.


----------



## xsnowwhite (Jan 24, 2009)

I like #1


----------



## LMD84 (Jan 24, 2009)

number 2 are hot!


----------



## browneyedbaby (Jan 24, 2009)

Number one absolutely! The quality difference really shows imo.


----------



## caffn8me (Jan 24, 2009)

I like number 1 - I'd happily wear them.  I wouldn't wear number 2 - but then again, I'm ancient rather than 24!


----------



## xxManBeaterxx (Jan 24, 2009)

OMG its pretty much neck and neck with jeans #1 in the lead >.<


----------



## OfficerJenny (Jan 24, 2009)

I'm gonna go with number 1.
I like the cut on number 2 more, but it has this really awkward swoopy thing that looks like patent leather stitched under the right pocket? and the back pockets are awkward looking.
Number 1!!!


----------



## aic (Jan 24, 2009)

^^
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






plz tell me what store/brand jeans#1 are from?


----------



## xxManBeaterxx (Jan 24, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aic* 

 
_^^
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






plz tell me what store/brand jeans#1 are from?_

 
the brand is called rock and republic


----------



## TISH1124 (Jan 24, 2009)

I actually would wear 1 & 2 ...I like them both pretty much the same...they are both Hot! But you can tell one is a better quality


----------



## purrtykitty (Jan 24, 2009)

#1 does nice things to the tush!


----------



## Cinci (Jan 25, 2009)

i like the bottoms of #2..  but dont like the pockets........  but #1.. ummm, yea not really feeling those.. 

#2 it is!


----------



## xxManBeaterxx (Jan 25, 2009)

oh my god!!! you guys are making this so much harder!!


----------



## lesreid2 (Jan 25, 2009)

Definitely the first pair


----------



## Kayteuk (Jan 25, 2009)

First pair!


----------



## Luceuk (Jan 25, 2009)

I like the first pair.


----------



## chiquilla_loca (Jan 25, 2009)

Pair#1 are def better quality and nicer looking style/cut/fit!
<---went to check rock and republic website, curious about the price, 
most jeans on their website are $200-$300 a pair! pricey, yes. but i'm sure you really luv your cousin, and i would be soooo excited if i got those jeans as a birthday present!


----------



## yoyie (Jan 26, 2009)

I like #1 the best....


----------



## duch3ss25 (Jan 26, 2009)

R&R jeans are hot! That said, I really like #1.

a) they're dark wash, which is a plus for me. Can wear it during the day & switch to night time effortlessly w/ just a change of top.
b) the stitching on the back is screaming rocker chic. 
c) material & quality wise, #1 is the better option. I do not like the pleather material on #2's belt loop & pocket. It's tacky, IMO. If it's rhinestones, like what they put on regular R&R's then it's a different story ha ha.
d) the cut looks more versatile, at least to me. I can see wearing #1 with boots one day and slinky heels another. With #2, I can only see it paired with heels. HTHS!


----------



## xxManBeaterxx (Jan 26, 2009)

Hey guys i bought the jeans #1 at the mall today 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Thanks for your opinions!

I dont have a sister so me and my cousin grew up together, we are the only 2  and youngest girls out of 17 boys in our family/generation!!! So were really close


----------



## lukinamama (Jan 26, 2009)

your sister is lucky girl
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 No1 jeans is sooo hot!


----------



## zzoester (Feb 2, 2009)

I was going to vote for #1 so I'm glad to hear you got em! She will love them! What a GREAT present!!


----------

